# New to Mushroom Hunting



## yerty (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm a complete novice when it comes to hunting mushrooms, but I've never even tried my hand at morels. What do you look for in a promising spot? A specific tree? Shrubbery? Also, do you just visit State Parks/Forests or is it random patches of woodsy areas? 

Really any help at all! I've tried mushroom hunting only twice before and I would really love to get into it!!

Thank you!


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Welcome Yerty, best thing to do is go to Utube and watch videos on what to look for, you will have to know your trees, dead elm, not dead ash, have to know the difference. Morels are only the tip of the fungi world, so much more out there. Hen of woods, chicken of woods, black trumpets, ect ect.


----------

